
Show HN: Newsreel:The latest content from your favorite sources on Chrome newtab - tmdnugz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/newsreel/fiiicpgiidmingolgkpnoofepmjobnaa
======
tmdnugz
Shows you the latest news articles in a custom layout of columns when you open
a new tab in Chrome

